
Ask HN: Software That Amazes You? - thomk
I am sitting here watching a video of a guy playing Cities Skylines and I am blown away by this software. I have been programming a very long time. Most of the time when I&#x27;m looking at a piece of software I can kind of roughly know how it would be implemented.<p>Not this game, there are so many things it does so well AND it makes the complex look easy.<p>What software blows you away and why?
======
Barnum39
The cryptocurrency exchange software amazes me.
[https://changehero.io/](https://changehero.io/) for example. ChangeHero is an
instant crypto exchange. We swap your crypto at a lightning speed. I've been
buying ETH via their platform for almost six months.

------
catacombs
> I am sitting here watching a video of a guy playing Cities Skylines and I am
> blown away by this software.

Keep in mind it wasn't just one person who developed the game. It took a
village.

